
Deep Learning in a Nutshell (2014) - jimsojim
http://nikhilbuduma.com/2014/12/29/deep-learning-in-a-nutshell/
======
therobot24
it's nice, but is it just me, or is anyone else tired of X's "deep learning
tutorial"?

I personally write my own notes by looking at the same material over varying
sources (it helps me flesh out equations when they have similar but different
representations and explanations), but it's almost every week i see another
deep learning intro on HN. The author even states:

>> Deep learning. Neural networks. Backpropagation. Over the past year or two,
I've heard these buzz words being tossed around a lot...

I'm not trying to disparage the author here, the article is good. But seeing
it rehashed weekly instantly makes me believe it's just pandering blogspam.

------
p1esk
This looks very similar to
[http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/)

